# Electrical Engineer Required



## chocolate eclair (Oct 2, 2015)

we desperately need a good Electrical Engineer in the Luxor area, one that will look after the authorities grid and keep it maintained, and one that will keep an eye on what is happening and who is connecting what to the grid. It's no good improving electrical supply if there are no engineers to maintain the requirements of villages and towns. We are experiencing around 59c temperatures, and when demand is high around 12noon there is not enough electricity to work the AC units. This not because there is no Electricity it's because many homes etc are all connected to the same feed cable when there are 3 cables available. These need splitting up to balance the supply or new feeds installing that have cables twice the size. Yesterday it was pitiful to see people doing Ramadan, no food or water, and sat like Zombies in their homes in 49c temperatures, you would not treat your enemy like this.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

chocolate eclair said:


> we desperately need a good Electrical Engineer in the Luxor area, one that will look after the authorities grid and keep it maintained, and one that will keep an eye on what is happening and who is connecting what to the grid. It's no good improving electrical supply if there are no engineers to maintain the requirements of villages and towns. We are experiencing around 59c temperatures, and when demand is high around 12noon there is not enough electricity to work the AC units. This not because there is no Electricity it's because many homes etc are all connected to the same feed cable when there are 3 cables available. These need splitting up to balance the supply or new feeds installing that have cables twice the size. Yesterday it was pitiful to see people doing Ramadan, no food or water, and sat like Zombies in their homes in 49c temperatures, you would not treat your enemy like this.



This as i'm sure you already know is not just a problem in Luxor and as most of the poorer people don't have the luxury of AC but have to rely on fans sorting out Egypts electricity problems is hardly going to have much effect on them.As you have been told many many times on the Luxor forum you can't change a country that you are just a guest in,you either have to put up with it or leave......which apparently you are going to do.Please don't come here with all your moans and groans about Egypt,you where well warned about all Egypt's problems when you first decided to come and live in Luxor but you chose to ignore all the advice and warnings !
So MT / Chocolate Eclair i would just give it a rest and get on with your packing as you're never going to change Egypt, leave that for the Government to do.


----------



## chocolate eclair (Oct 2, 2015)

You state, about leaving it to authorities to change things, well, last week I went to the West Bank Engineers Office with a letter to say, there is enough electricity if the grid is protected and certain factors that are free to do are deployed. When I got there his office was locked, his AC unit was on full, when I looked the office had been locked from the inside, so went round the back climbed up to look through the back window, can you guess what I saw? You maybe don't realise but to make things happen and to improve the life of others you have to work!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I fail to understand the point of your post... Do you think you can fix Egypt?


----------



## chocolate eclair (Oct 2, 2015)

I have no intention of trying, but it also seems no one else is either


----------



## chocolate eclair (Oct 2, 2015)

Tongue in cheek my dear!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe you haven't noticed, but the entire country is suffering electricity shortages. Perhaps invest in a generator...or move to a better neighborhood.


----------

